# SPI Level II data



## suprsnipes (25 August 2008)

Is it possible to get level II data for the Spi?


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 August 2008)

Of course.


----------



## suprsnipes (25 August 2008)

Thanks for answering my question...I have another....where from TH??


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 August 2008)

The cheapest way is by having a Futures account with IB or MF Global etc.

Or you can pay a heap and get it from a data supplier like Bourse data etc.


----------



## suprsnipes (27 August 2008)

Does IB's data meet a high standard? 

Apparently the data they supply is 'scaled down'...Is this correct...


----------



## Trembling Hand (27 August 2008)

Depends. Some will say its no good as you miss the odd tick. Personally I see nothing wrong with it. What you see in the order book is there, thats all I care about.


----------

